# Small invasion of sand-grain-like creatures



## Tan3l (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello

I didn't think this qualifies as an emergency so I'll post in this section of the forum.
I have a 20 l (5 gallon) tank with a Betta, Ancistrus, 5 Neon Tetras and some plants.
For a while now I have been noticing small grayish creatures floating around in the tank and gathering on the glass and on my fish house made of coconut. They are about the size of a grain of sand and I cannot make out their excact shape with the naked eye. It seems their numbers are increasing and that makes me slightly worried. If I would have to guess I'd say there are at least 250.
I would guess they are scavengers who eat whatever is left of the fish food, so might their numerousness indicate over-feeding ?

Any information on the subject is much appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## AquariumPaul (Feb 19, 2011)

Planaria (ie flatworms), possibly?
Google for Planaria; largely harmless, though there was some anecdotal comments about large quantities being harmful to gills. Regular cleaning /. water changing / gravel vac and reducing feeding should quell their numbers

Post a pic or a link


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like copepods possibly

There's a bunch in my tank and they like to hang out on the back glass wall of my tank since I don't clean the algae off of it, and I can only imagine that they're there because of the algae.

They're extremely small and you can watch them jump and move around, but they don't seem to cause any harm at all.


----------



## sparkyr99 (Jan 9, 2011)

I had somthing similar to that years ago. never figured out what they were. squish a couple of them if they're " crunchy" watch out. They started out as a few, them multiplied to hundreds or more. They caused my pump in my canister to seize up while i was gone for several days the inline heater failed, and lost almost all my discus that time. they looked like snails that did not fully form their shells. It only took 4 days for them to destroy my tank.


----------



## Tan3l (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello again.

Yes, I don't think they are Planaria, because they are not white in colour, but rather brown and their bodies are more round. Also, in Youtube videos Planaria seemed to stick to the glass, while these creatures hover around constantly and are still only on the coconut house.

Btw, I haven't scraped the glass for algea for months, since my Ancistrus cleans them quite well. However, a thin layer of dirt or algea still remains and maybe it provides nouriture for these small creatures.

While taking a photograph of animals of this size proved to be a challange in itself, I think I managed to capture something.


----------



## Tan3l (Jun 20, 2010)

And now it seems their numbers have at least tripled over the night and all 4 corners of my tank are now crawling with them.
I'll try scraping the glass for dirt or algea and change the water, maybe that will have an effect.


----------



## Tan3l (Jun 20, 2010)

Having changed the water, it seemed most of them were gone, but in just a few days my tank seems again filled with them and they are livelier than ever.

I still need your advice dear aquarists, if you have anything to offer.

I thought I might remove the fish house made of coconut, because this is one surface that is always crawling with these small creatures.

Any other ideas are very welcome.
Thank You.


----------



## Tan3l (Jun 20, 2010)

Also, a better image.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

maybe snails?


----------



## Tan3l (Jun 20, 2010)

Let's assume that's the case.
Is there anything to be done to reduce their numbers?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For snails, not really. Do you do gravel vacuuming? Do your fish eat them?


----------



## Tan3l (Jun 20, 2010)

I do gravel vacuuming in about every 2 weeks, changing about 35-40% of my water in the process.
My fish ignore the creatures.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh! Maybe they're daphnia! 

Daphnia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They would be swimmers (but not fast swimmers) maybe a little larger than a grain of sand, would not settle on the surface of the glass, but would tend to be attracted to the light, kind of vaguely bean shaped. Does this sound right? Man, I'm jealous. I'm surprised your Beta isn't interested, although I bet your Beta eats its fill and isn't hungry anymore (if I'm right) and that's why he doesn't seem hungry. They eat algae and other stuff that just floats around in your water. You probably do need to think about overfeeding and or more frequent water changes or something, 'cause they're populating like this because they have a food source. 

I bet you could buy a feeder goldfish (less than 50 cents) and have your problem solved in a day or two, then return your goldfish to the pet store (with or without a refund) and be daphnia free. Goldfish (comets, not the fancies, they're not fast enough) are like live shop vacs.


----------



## Tan3l (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, I think that's it!
All the characteristics match up.

Right now the situation seems more or less under control again. Don't know where they go or where they come from so suddenly, heh.

I will continue to monitor the situation, try to feed somewhat less and keep that exterminator goldfish option in mind.

Thank You very much to all who took the time to answer.

Cheers.


----------

